
Public Domain Day 2020 - danielrpa
https://web.law.duke.edu/cspd/publicdomainday/2020/
======
kick
Reading this page managed to make me deeply unsettled and unsatisfied. 1924.
How many people do you know who were in their teens or twenties during 1924?
You don't. It's completely ridiculous. Our history is being ripped away from
us. We should be getting works from the 1960s now, not table scraps from _96
years ago._

This is said all of the time, but the people who caused Eternal Copyright are
going to go down in history as men and women who intentionally handicapped the
human race, if there are even history books by then: who knows, they may apply
copyright to history itself! Only the Walt Disney Company gets to write
history, and in it Mickey and Bob Iger shall save our children singlehandedly
from the horror of media that dares not to be owned by a gigacorporation.

~~~
danielrpa
I'd argue we should be getting works from the 90s now. 25 years is enough for
patents, why not for copyrights?

~~~
deogeo
Because that would force media companies to compete with their own old
content. If people could see movies from the 80s and 90s for free, many might
choose them over newer stuff.

~~~
kick
Actually, free viewing isn't the problem. Production is. I'm sure if Disney
were offered a choice between "Allow everyone to view old content free" and
"Allow anyone to make Disney content," they'd pick the former.

Copyrights make sense for producers for a large span of time, just not _this_
large of a span of time.

